# Sheraton Vistana Resort - which section would you ask for? [merged]



## maja651 (May 18, 2012)

*Resort map for Sheraton Vistana resort?*

Does anyone have a map of the SVR complex?  We currently have rooms 2420 and 2421 assigned to us, and wondered which part of the complex those units are in.  We willbe there June 16!  Can't wait!

Michelle


----------



## hefleycatz (May 18, 2012)

Go into Starwood threads.  There is a thread title Sheraton Vistana Resort map about halfway down.  There is a good picture there.

lee


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2012)

Go to the Starwood Forum.

At the top of the forum click on Starwood Owner Resources.

Near the bottom of the page there is a list of maps.


----------



## chalee94 (May 21, 2012)

just got back from SVR.  no shampoo provided and coffee-related supplies are limited, but it's a great resort.


----------



## maja651 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Looks like we are in building 5 of the Cascades section.. Is this a good section?  What is the likelihood they will keep us in the assigned rooms?

Michelle


----------



## Sea Six (May 21, 2012)

Not a fan of Cascades because it is too crowded.  Some buildings are also noisy as this is right on SR535.  Building 5 is not on the highway, and is close to the pool and the gate.  My experience is they will put you wherever you want to go, if you are familiar with the phases.  We were booked into Fountains II last week, but decided against climbing the stairs, so they gave us a unit in the Lakes.  That was AWESOME!  Lakes is our favorite section because it backs up to the woods and is very quiet, and it has elevators.


----------



## maja651 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Sea six.  Since we know nothing about SVR, I am not sure which building to even  ask for.  Your information on the Lakes makes me want to go get that section though! . Since we have 2 rooms, our main concern is just getting those rooms next to each other, but it is nice to have an idea of which buildings we may want to ask for.

If you coud rate the sections, how would  rank them in order if favorite to least favorite?

Michelle


----------



## maja651 (May 21, 2012)

Since we know nothing about SVR, other than it is huge, I am not sure which building we may want to ask for for our upcoming stay. Sea six did provide some information in another post that made me lean towards the Lakes section, but since  we have 2 rooms, our main concern is just getting those rooms next to each other. That said, it would be nice  to have an idea of which buildings we may want to ask for in case we can't get the Lakes section. 

If you coud rate the sections, how would  rank them in order of favorite to least favorite?

Michelle


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2012)

Michelle - Unfortunately, Starwood doesn't accept requests from exchangers, but you can ask at check-in.


----------



## maja651 (May 22, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Michelle - Unfortunately, Starwood doesn't accept requests from exchangers, but you can ask at check-in.



Thanks Denise.  It still wouldn't hurt to know who to ask for when we check in!


----------



## Sea Six (May 22, 2012)

It helps that I have been staying there since the 80's, so I know the place well.  It is a great resort, and the staff will take care of you.  The thing is, each phase of the resort is a little different.  Somewhere on this site is a resort map which shows all the phases.  Many of the older sections are just 2 story buildings, so climbing the stairs is no big deal.  These locations are nice and quiet, and the older units tend to have more space.  The Fountains is 3 stories with no elevators, so the stairs become an issue.  The Lakes is 4 stories WITH elevators, and Cascades is a high rise with elevators, but crowded.  When you check in, ask to see a resort map, and I think they will work with you to put you where you want to be.  Vistana is trying to recover the Gold Crown status, and is very accommodating recently.  I suspect you can get whatever you want, you just need to know what to ask for.  Think about climbing stairs, proximity to pools, etc.  There are SO MANY variables that I can't go into them here.  30 years of experience is hard to summarize on a thread.


----------



## maja651 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks sea six,that helps.  My mom has a bad knee, so climbing stairs will be a major issue, so that is good to know!

I can tell that Cascades is NOT where we will want to be.  High rise and crowded just does not sound good to me!  I have to work some from the room, so definitely need a quieter room.

Thanks again for your help!!!'


----------



## chalee94 (May 22, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Michelle - Unfortunately, Starwood doesn't accept requests from exchangers, but you can ask at check-in.



has this changed?  i just stayed at SVR last week on a bonus week from II.  i sent a request 3 weeks ahead with diamond lane and they gave me the lakes section - top floor as requested.


----------



## chalee94 (May 22, 2012)

in choosing a section, you are also limited by your check-in date.  some have friday or sunday check-in only...


----------



## DeniseM (May 22, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> has this changed?  i just stayed at SVR last week on a bonus week from II.  i sent a request 3 weeks ahead with diamond lane and they gave me the lakes section - top floor as requested.



It has been Starwood's policy for awhile - maybe you got lucky.


----------



## Sea Six (May 22, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> has this changed?  i just stayed at SVR last week on a bonus week from II.  i sent a request 3 weeks ahead with diamond lane and they gave me the lakes section - top floor as requested.



I had the same experience just last week. We had a confirmed RCI trade into the Fountains section, but when we got there, we asked for a unit in the Lakes, and they gave it to us.  No advance request or anything like that, just asked at check-in and they took care of us.


----------

